# KY-RD9700 2012-06-6682



## edin82

I recently bought a USB to LAN adapter. I have not got any drivers with the adapter. The model is an adapter KY-RD9700 2012-06-6682. Please if anyone can help me to find drivers to install for Win XP and Win 7.

Regards


----------



## Jupiter2

Ky Rd9700 2012 06 6682


----------



## SkyStormKuja

I cannot find a viable download for the driver. Did you buy it from a shop, but there was no driver CD included?


----------



## Jupiter2

SkyStormKuja said:


> I cannot find a viable download for the driver. Did you buy it from a shop, but there was no driver CD included?


 
Is not my link to a driver suitable, or is it only your links that are suitable?


----------



## SkyStormKuja

Jupiter2 said:


> Is not my link to a driver suitable, or is it only your links that are suitable?


No, my links are not suitable because I've found none. 

Your link is simply a link to a search on Mediafire Trend(which is a search website for the Mediafire file hosting website), of which none of those links seems viable. A direct link would be more useful to the original poster.

I meant no offense.


----------



## Wrench97

More useful and safer to get it from a known source.


With the device installed check in device manager if the the device shows right click on it, select properties from the list on the hardware ID tab, post the DEV and VEN numbers listed.


----------



## Jupiter2

SkyStormKuja said:


> No, my links are not suitable because I've found none.
> 
> Your link is simply a link to a search on Mediafire Trend(which is a search website for the Mediafire file hosting website), of which none of those links seems viable. A direct link would be more useful to the original poster.
> 
> I meant no offense.


There are four direct links to the file, all of them ARE viable, I don't understand why you don't see them?


----------



## Wrench97

Jupiter2 said:


> There are four direct links to the file, all of them ARE viable, I don't understand why you don't see them?


Did you D/L any of those links to see what they actually are?
4 links 4 different sizes to unknown sites make them questionable.


----------



## Jupiter2

They seem viable to me, they just go to a download page to download the files.
The user should have anti virus software so the files would be caught should they contain a virus.

If there is nothing else available then what does the Op do?


----------



## Wrench97

He doesn't go to unknown sites and download exe files.

If there are not any hardware ID numbers in device manager there is a good change there is not XP drivers available for the device. Only Win7 which will automatically install.


----------



## coolfdu1

Try this, Setup.exe - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Francis Duquette
I upload driver from my cd, it works on Win 7 64 bit.
Should work on win xp as well.


----------



## jahidhk

http://onelink.com.bd/RD-9700-win2K.XP.VISTA.WIN7-32.zip


----------



## csBlueChip

Mine has a different date but I suspect is the same device VID:0FE6 PID:9700 ...Finally found the driver disk which contains:

J:\>dir /b
ADM8513.Driver
AX88772A Driver
AX88772B.Driver
DM9601 Drivers
RS9600 Drivers
*USB.LAN,RD9700Driver*
ucb.LAN,ADM8515 Driver

The device is now working on my win7-64 machine ...I have no idea where to upload the ISO for public consumption, but am happy to do so if someone can tell me a quick'n'easy way to do it.

BC


----------

